# Inner Sydney Brewers Next Meet Poll



## DrewCarey82 (29/8/06)

G'day.

This Poll is for people currently attending the Inner Sydney Brewers meetings or who are interested in joining/comming along for the next meet.

The vote shall close Monday the 4th of September.

Its a two pronged poll 1 the date and 2 the venue/activity.

The dates simple enough.

First is 23rd of September or the 30th September(NRL grandfinal((grandfinal is on the sunday)) + Long weekend)

And the choice of activities is either.

A) Black Olive BYO Pizza Cafe @ Earlwood to sample eachothers beers, have a nice meal and talk brewing.

B) A brew day @ stanmore hosted by DJR, were people bring some ingredients or equipment to help with the brew which will then be consumed at future brewers meet, also myself will make a comparision brew doing a partial and we are hopping to find someone to do a kit version to make comparsions on quality.

Cheers all.

PS - I've added other for any other suggestions.

Cheers guys, and if you can just post what you've voted so we have an idea of numbers that would be appreciated, also any idea's ect more than welcome.


----------



## Stuster (29/8/06)

Definitely a brew day for me. Should be fun. DJR and I have talked about the brew day and thought either a Hopburst APA or an American wheat. I think we could all do it together and split the wort. Thoughts?


----------



## DrewCarey82 (29/8/06)

Personally I'd rather just save it for future meets.... I'd be happy to contribute bottles, or we could purchase them, ND brewing sells crown seal 700ml bottles in boxes of 16 for $8, which would only take a small donation from everyone.

Edit: Also I voted for Black Olive, but am easy either way.

Cheers.


----------



## Stuster (29/8/06)

But then who is going to ferment/bottle/store the beer? I think it would be fun for several people to ferment the same batch and then we can compare difference from different yeast etc.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (29/8/06)

True, I would have assumed we would have stored it at DJR's pending his approval.

Thats just IMO my idea so we'll see what everyone wants and go with the mob!

Just say I have to catch a train out to Stanmore though it will be bad enough bringing a few kg's of grain without happening to take back a 5-10 litre jerrycan afterwoulds. - Dont forget not everyone drives(and even drivers may not want to drive if they plan on having a few beers.)

We've gotta consider that not everyone drives as well, unless only set people take it home.


----------



## em1998 (29/8/06)

Would like to see a Group Brew Efforts.. Can always fire up a BBQ at the same time and sample some Ales.


----------



## DJR (29/8/06)

Well, unless i get a 50L fermenter (hint hint) i'll be asking at least one other person to take home a cube of wort. Should only be a double batch so i can ferment one and then do the other at another spot (alternatively i'm happy to buy myself a 2nd fermenter :super: ) As for grain transport, Stu has kindly offered to bring the grain so no need for people to transport by train.

Bottles... i'm going to buy some ACI bottles from somewhere (only $16 or so per box of 52), so there will be plenty of 330mL stubbies to put the finished product into, of course if anyone wants to take it home and ferment it there then they can keg the beer.

Talked to the wife last night about running it at mine, should be no issue at all by then (meaning the house should be clean enough not to be embarrasing : ) ) Looks like we have consensus on the brewday being the 23rd (well at least at the moment we do!)


----------



## DrewCarey82 (29/8/06)

We'll give it til next Monday, as were bound to have a bit of evening plus w/end traffic.

Though yeah at the moment it overwhelmingly looks like brew day is the go. I'll edit my main post to reflect this.


----------



## DJR (29/8/06)

Bit of background on recipe choices here. I think the choices are US Hefeweizen (wheat beer) or a Hopburst APA.

For the US Hefe ("Seppo Heffer") what does everyone think about this:

1.046 OG, 25 IBU (right in the middle of the style guidelines)

for 46L:
5kg JW Export Pils
1kg JW Vienna
3kg JW Wheat

Hops:
20g Hallertauer Taurus 14.5% - 60m - 15IBU (just wanting to use this hop, otherwise some Pride Plus/Simcoe/Northern Brewer or something for bittering)
40g Amarillo 9.4% - 15m - 10IBU for flavour/aroma

Yeast: WLP320 American Wheat

Method: single decoction from 64C to 72C as this can be a decoction demo for people that haven't done it before.

For a hopburst APA, 46L, 1055 OG, 38 IBU:

8kg JW Export Pils
3kg JW Vienna

Hops:

15g Simcoe 12% 60m - 9IBU

Then at 30m, 15m, 5m and flameout add a mix of 15g Simcoe 12%, 15g Amarillo 9.4%, 15g Cascade 6%. Total 4 hop additions of 60g each adding the other 29 IBU. :super: 

Yeast: WLP001/1056/US-56 or maybe WLP051 for something different.

Method: Single infusion 66C, unless everyone really wants a decoction, but it won't be to style.


----------



## floppinab (29/8/06)

I'm happy to bring and take a cube home (I bought two for the purpose a few weeks back and both are currently unused).
I should have temp control fermenting up by then too.

The offer to host at my place even on the 23rd is still there, particularly if a barby after the brew is the preferred option. I've got plenty of room with a pergola and garage out the back of my place. Otherwise DJR's is no problem.

I could pick you up DC as well if transport is a hassle.


----------



## floppinab (29/8/06)

DJR said:


> Method: single decoction from 64C to 72C as this can be a decoction demo for people that haven't done it before.
> 
> 
> 
> Method: Single infusion 66C, unless everyone really wants a decoction, but it won't be to style.



For the particularly lacking in experience like myself I'm looking forward to these bits very much!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DrewCarey82 (29/8/06)

In all likely hood I'll be going with Barramundi, but will let you know if his unavailable cause that would be greatly appreciated, as I know zero about stanmore so finding DJR's could be a pain!

Where abouts are you located just so people have an idea of the choice of locations.


----------



## DJR (29/8/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> In all likely hood I'll be going with Barramundi, but will let you know if his unavailable cause that would be greatly appreciated, as I know zero about stanmore so finding DJR's could be a pain!
> 
> Where abouts are you located just so people have an idea of the choice of locations.


 
Right near the station - like 2 minutes walk. I don't think there is trackwork and trains come every 1/2 hour.


----------



## DJR (29/8/06)

floppinab said:


> I'm happy to bring and take a cube home (I bought two for the purpose a few weeks back and both are currently unused).
> I should have temp control fermenting up by then too.
> 
> The offer to host at my place even on the 23rd is still there, particularly if a barby after the brew is the preferred option. I've got plenty of room with a pergola and garage out the back of my place. Otherwise DJR's is no problem.
> ...


 
Heh.. i do have a barby but gas bottles will be in short supply round the place! My place may be easier as it's really close to the station and i already have a bit of kit, but wherever the group decides is cool by me. Place is on trafalgar street if anyone knows stanmore.


----------



## floppinab (29/8/06)

DJR said:


> Heh.. i do have a barby but gas bottles will be in short supply round the place! My place may be easier as it's really close to the station and i already have a bit of kit, but wherever the group decides is cool by me. Place is on trafalgar street if anyone knows stanmore.



No Sweat, I can bring another gas bottle as well. Oh I am at Earlwood BTW, not the best for trains ~ 15 min. walk/climb from Turrella. I'll drive so I can help with transporting anything from anyone not too far away.


----------



## Stuster (29/8/06)

I am hoping to take a cube home too. Will drive to bring stuff. Can bring gas bottle too. I have more pale ale malt than pilsner so maybe we can swap to that for the APA. Should have enough for the wheat. Don't have much Vienna though (at least not that isn't already spoken for). 

Recipes look interesting DJR. Vienna is something I haven't used much of. How about FWHing the APA rather than the 60 minute addition?

BBQ sounds good. :super:


----------



## DrewCarey82 (29/8/06)

Indeed. 

I'll be happy to provide a couple of kg's of snags, onions and a few loaves of bread - I'll make that my contribution. - As well as a few beers ofcourse.


----------



## DJR (29/8/06)

Stuster said:


> I am hoping to take a cube home too. Will drive to bring stuff. Can bring gas bottle too. I have more pale ale malt than pilsner so maybe we can swap to that for the APA. Should have enough for the wheat. Don't have much Vienna though (at least not that isn't already spoken for).
> 
> Recipes look interesting DJR. Vienna is something I haven't used much of. How about FWHing the APA rather than the 60 minute addition?
> 
> BBQ sounds good. :super:


 
Coolo - yeah FWH would be good, maybe FWH with 5g of each hop! Don't think that pilsner/pale will make much diff so that's cool. I'll order the vienna from Gerard. Can somebody help with some amarillo (i have about 40g), simcoe (only 10g) and cascade (sweet FA) hops or should we organise to buy some from Ross?

What does everyone think about the choice of recipes: are we doing the hopburst or the wheat?


----------



## DrewCarey82 (29/8/06)

Can help with the Cascade. 

How much do you need?


----------



## Stuster (29/8/06)

DJR said:


> Coolo - yeah FWH would be good, maybe FWH with 5g of each hop! Don't think that pilsner/pale will make much diff so that's cool. I'll order the vienna from Gerard. Can somebody help with some amarillo (i have about 40g), simcoe (only 10g) and cascade (sweet FA) hops or should we organise to buy some from Ross?
> 
> What does everyone think about the choice of recipes: are we doing the hopburst or the wheat?



Both? :lol: :chug: 

I have some cascade and some (2004) Ahtanum. Don't have any of the other hops I'm afraid.


----------



## DJR (29/8/06)

Stuster said:


> DJR said:
> 
> 
> > Coolo - yeah FWH would be good, maybe FWH with 5g of each hop! Don't think that pilsner/pale will make much diff so that's cool. I'll order the vienna from Gerard. Can somebody help with some amarillo (i have about 40g), simcoe (only 10g) and cascade (sweet FA) hops or should we organise to buy some from Ross?
> ...


 
Hmm... both would depend on numbers i reckon, needs lots of kit to do that! We could sub the Simcoe for the Ahtanum but i think you're already contributing enough mate!


----------



## DJR (29/8/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Can help with the Cascade.
> 
> How much do you need?


 
About 60-70g would be needed for a double, half that if we decide to to a single. Let's work out numbers after a couple of days and then go from there to work out what we're doing.

Hmm i might start another poll : )


----------



## crozdog (29/8/06)

Hi guys,

I'm keen for a brewday. The 23rd works best for me as we're usually away on long weekends. As I mentioned in the group email a few days back, I have some gear (HLT, tun, boiler, gas bottle & HP burner) that I'm happy to loan. 

Whilst I'd love to be there, DJR, what is the kid situ like? As I'm Mr Mum on Saturdays with 2 under 10's in tow. Other brewers siblings to keep them from nagging me too much would be nice 

What time were you thinking about kicking off?

If possible, I'd like to put in for grain /whatever & grab a cube. B) 

Both recipes sound interesting. Is the wheat recipe for something like a Redback? ie an easy summer quaffer? What other yeasts could you use for the wheat? I don't have the WPL340 or any other wheat yeasts for that matter....

A mate & i have recently been splitting a batch & 1 of us uses a lager yeast & the other uses an ale. I reckon both brews suggested would turn out nice with Czech Budjuvice yeast & a good lager period. :super: 

Stu - don't forget your immersion coil  

beers

Crozdog


----------



## em1998 (29/8/06)

Sounds really good the only brewing experience I have had is by myself and a mate who has a fairly good idea. Only kit / partial brews at the moment so it will be a huge learning curve for me.

BTW - I am located at Windsor so I will definatly be driving


----------



## Stuster (29/8/06)

crozdog said:


> Stu - don't forget your immersion coil



As long as you don't bring your cat. :lol: 

I reckon lots of yeasts would work fine. US56 would be good. Lager yeast might be good too. If crozdog is coming, we can do biiiig batches. :super:


----------



## DJR (29/8/06)

crozdog said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm keen for a brewday. The 23rd works best for me as we're usually away on long weekends. As I mentioned in the group email a few days back, I have some gear (HLT, tun, boiler, gas bottle & HP burner) that I'm happy to loan.
> 
> ...


 
Lots of questions there Philip...

Gear on offer is good, i have some reservations about siphoning from the kettle but the 100L jobbie would be good. Another burner and gas bottle would be a great help.

Hadn't really thought about having kids present, my place isn't that big so not sure how we'd go with that, nobody's really mentioned bringing them along as yet, let's see how many people are coming since there are a few silent voters so far. I don't mean to discourage the idea at all, would all be cool, but let's see if the day's going to be a busy one if you know what i mean. Kickoff would be about 12-1pm but if people are bringing round equipment then maybe a 11.30 kickoff would be good so we're not going too late after setting up the kit.

Wheat recipe would be similar to Redback i guess, a smooth not too german wheat beer, a good summer quaffer. The APA would be a bit harder both on taste and alcohol, but would still make a good summer beer. Stu has already offered the use of his vial of WLP320. A split batch with a lager yeast sounds good but it won't be me doing the ferm/lagering as there's not much space in the fridge (enough space for everyone's HB on the day though). I have some WLP802 that i can step up and give a starter to whoever wants to use it - or if they are really crazy i have a Belgian yeast!

We now have enough offers to take home fresh wort kits that we might even consider doing a quad batch! :super:


----------



## redbeard (29/8/06)

Im interested, as 23sep is free & Stanmore is easy for me to get to. A cube o wort would be nice, but sounds like a large queue ahead of me  I could bring some hops or dropoff some grain if needed.

cheers


----------



## DJR (30/8/06)

floppinab said:


> I'm happy to bring and take a cube home (I bought two for the purpose a few weeks back and both are currently unused).
> I should have temp control fermenting up by then too.
> 
> The offer to host at my place even on the 23rd is still there, particularly if a barby after the brew is the preferred option. I've got plenty of room with a pergola and garage out the back of my place. Otherwise DJR's is no problem.
> ...



Gavin

Might have to take up your offer - looks like i won't be able to make it a late-ish one at mine since i have a concert to go to!

Hope that doesn't screw anyone up, Gavin's place sounds like it's bigger than mine anyway so it's probably better for everyone.

Myself and Stu are sorting out the recipe at the moment - if you are interested they are both in the recipes page and will be updated there. If anyone has any input, please let us know. One of the changes might be to drop the Vienna in the Hopburst and go with something a little different.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (30/8/06)

DJR said:


> DrewCarey82 said:
> 
> 
> > Can help with the Cascade.
> ...



No dramas that amounts fine, consider it done.


----------



## floppinab (30/8/06)

DJR said:


> Gavin
> 
> Might have to take up your offer - looks like i won't be able to make it a late-ish one at mine since i have a concert to go to!
> 
> Hope that doesn't screw anyone up, Gavin's place sounds like it's bigger than mine anyway so it's probably better for everyone.



The wife saw your email last night Ben before I did and stated to arc up  but she's been put back in her place and we are good to go at my place on the 23rd!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## DrewCarey82 (30/8/06)

floppinab said:


> I'm happy to bring and take a cube home (I bought two for the purpose a few weeks back and both are currently unused).
> I should have temp control fermenting up by then too.
> 
> The offer to host at my place even on the 23rd is still there, particularly if a barby after the brew is the preferred option. I've got plenty of room with a pergola and garage out the back of my place. Otherwise DJR's is no problem.
> ...



Hey buddy.

Since as your covering the venue is the offer of transport still open if you have errands or such to run in the morning?

Cheers.


----------



## floppinab (30/8/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Hey buddy.
> 
> Since as your covering the venue is the offer of transport still open if you have errands or such to run in the morning?
> 
> Cheers.



Should be able to pick you up DC, no worries.


----------



## floppinab (31/8/06)

For those that haven't met me yet I live in Earlwood. It's not brilliant for train transport but I have walked in from Turella Station before, it's about a 15 min. walk. 
Better option is the 423 Bus Route City to Kingsgrove which comes through Earlwood which you could link up with Newtown or Marrickville Stations.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (31/8/06)

What about the 472 bus from Rockdale or ashfield(going opposite ways ofcourse) are you near that route at all?


----------



## crozdog (31/8/06)

Stuster said:


> As long as you don't bring your cat. :lol:



Stuart, does that also mean I should leave the trampoline @ home? :unsure: 

Crozdog


----------



## Stuster (31/8/06)

crozdog said:


> Stuart, does that also mean I should leave the trampoline @ home? :unsure:



No, bring it. Perhaps we can include some Extreme Brewing in the day.


----------



## floppinab (31/8/06)

crozdog said:


> Stuart, does that also mean I should leave the trampoline @ home? :unsure:
> 
> Crozdog



The Abfalter backyard comes complete with trampoline. I'm struggling to comprehend how it may be involved in the process however. Perhaps with the correct footwear some sort of stomping process could be used to crack grain!!!!


----------



## floppinab (31/8/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> What about the 472 bus from Rockdale or ashfield(going opposite ways ofcourse) are you near that route at all?



A good 15 mins. from that one too Ben.


----------



## mikem108 (31/8/06)

Can bring some Amarillo and was going to bring a gas bottle along with the NASA. ANything else? Just ask.

Got some Warrior hops I can donate as well


----------



## DJR (31/8/06)

mikem108 said:


> Can bring some Amarillo and was going to bring a gas bottle along with the NASA. ANything else? Just ask.
> 
> Got some Warrior hops I can donate as well



Aha Mike i wondered where you had got to! I can bring about 35g of Amarillo but we need about 100g, 130-150 if we decide to scale up a bit more.

Don't know about the Warrior after i tried that APA!

Btw Ben, do you have more cascade, looks like we'll need more like 100g or 150g depending on final numbers of people taking a cube away.

I reckon whoever wants a cube chucks in whatever proportion of the material cost that cube represents. Could anyone who wants to take home a cube either PM or email me and i'll keep track of who's getting what so we can offset the purchase costs amongst the people bringing the ingredients and gear. Not everyone will get one though so first in best dressed, unless of course you bring ingredients or gear. Should cost about the $15-25 mark (in my very rough calcs) for each 15L cube that will probably be the same deal as the ESB wort kits - add 5L of boiled/distilled/spring water for 20L of wort. I already have dibs on one of the Hopburst cubes, going to ferment it with a Kolsch yeast  

And remember everybody, it's the group's choice as to what we brew so if there is any feedback at all on the recipe then let me or Stuster know.


----------



## Stuster (31/8/06)

And I have dibs on one of the wheat cubes. :super: 

Damn, it's going to be hard not to have a cube of the hopburst too.  

Recipes are close to being finalised, but as Ben says, more input would be great.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (1/9/06)

I'll contribute up to a 150g cascade hops, also Ben, were would you get a cube from?

Also guys, I've said that I'll bring a couple of KG's of Snags, plus onions, and bread.

Would a few others be able to contribute a few things towards the barby so that Gav, doesnt have to put on everything.... 

I know most would turn up on the day with something but its probably easier if we advise in advance so we dont end up with a mountain of something!

Cheers.


----------



## DJR (1/9/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> I'll contribute up to a 150g cascade hops, also Ben, were would you get a cube from?
> 
> Also guys, I've said that I'll bring a couple of KG's of Snags, plus onions, and bread.
> 
> ...


 
If you don't have a leftover fresh wort cube, you can get 15L water containers from Kmart, Bunnings or BigW. Will set you back less than $20.

So far on the cube list we have, since they are the ones that are contributing gear or equipment:

- Me (Hopburst)
- Stuster (Heffer)
- Drew (Hopburst)
- Mike M (Hopburst)
- Abfalter (Heffer)
- Crozdog (Heffer)

If anyone else wants to be on the list let me know, and what cube do you want. If we have enough interest there might even be a 3rd batch. Of course if you bring food or anything else then that will go towards the kitty and get you a cheaper take home cube.

Oh yeah, and i'll go to AC butchery on Sat morning and get some good Italian sausages.


----------



## mikem108 (1/9/06)

I'll weigh up the Amarillo today, let you know what I have.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (1/9/06)

More sausage Benny?

How much sausage is too much sausage!


----------



## floppinab (1/9/06)

Can never have too much sausage DC. Won't knock back anything from AC, their snags (and everything else for that matter) rock.

I'll do steaks, a giant green salad and barbied/warmed breads.


----------



## Barramundi (1/9/06)

Put me down as a Tentative booking , have to baby sit that day so it could be tricky , see what happens closer to time ...
also someone let me know how much $$$ are involved in the process i have no ingredients to contribue sadly as ive just entered the world of partial mash ...


----------



## Stuster (1/9/06)

It really won't be much Barramundi. Something around the $15 at most I'd guess.

Hope you can make it. Should be fun. :beer:


----------



## Barramundi (3/9/06)

might have a junior future apprentice brewer in tow if i do turn up , is that OK gav??


----------



## Trev (3/9/06)

I've been off-the-air for a couple of weeks, so I'm sorry I've missed the thread.

I'm hoping to turn up on the day, just to sample a couple etc. 

Originally I was thinking I might end up in Canberra at their Competition that's on that weekend, but it looks like they've got enough judges.

I can bring something to nibbble/drink etc, just let me know what's needed.


Trev


----------



## Barramundi (3/9/06)

by the sounds of things we need to get a brewers calender this is the second time now we have had a clash of dates with another comp or whatever...


----------



## DrewCarey82 (4/9/06)

Good stuff, sounds like should be a real good meet.

And with this hot weather setting in perfect for BBQ!


----------



## Barramundi (5/9/06)

ALDI at Hurstville had 20 litre collapsible water containers for $6 yesterday , was in a hurry and didnt get one as i wanted to check one out first , might go see tomorrow if they still have them... could be useful for mobile wort container if the tap and bag are up to it, other store may or may not have these also...


----------



## DJR (5/9/06)

Barramundi said:


> ALDI at Hurstville had 20 litre collapsible water containers for $6 yesterday , was in a hurry and didnt get one as i wanted to check one out first , might go see tomorrow if they still have them... could be useful for mobile wort container if the tap and bag are up to it, other store may or may not have these also...


 
Looks cheap, but make sure they can stand hot wort - we're going to be putting liquid in at 80C so you'd have to make sure they're up to it.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (5/9/06)

Ned grab 1 for me if thats cool and I'll fix ya up.


----------



## Barramundi (6/9/06)

yeah good point DJR , will check that out before i put anything other than water in it , but for the price i think ill buy one anyway....


----------



## mikem108 (6/9/06)

Anyone for chilling, if you don't mind watering the garden at the same time I'll bring my chiller!


----------



## DrewCarey82 (8/9/06)

Just a bit of clarification for everyone as I was having a chat to a Inner Sydney Brewer member last night.

Participating in the brewing of the beer is not compulsary, and as such if your not interested in taking away any of the wort then just dont chuck in any ingredients or $ and thats fine.

However in regards to the BBQ, would be appreciated if you chucked something in or brought your own meat ect...

Main purpose of all the meets will be to get us altogether so we can talk and enjoy ourselves your level of participation is completely up to you.

Also DJR, Stuster and Mike have we finalised all ingredients equipment ect?

Cheers all.


----------



## Stuster (8/9/06)

Pretty much finished the recipes and equipment organisation, DC. 

At this stage, it's too late for more people to have cubes of the wort, but the more the merrier for the day. Any who want to come along should bring as much beer and food as they can carry though. Should be a good day. :super:


----------



## DrewCarey82 (8/9/06)

Beer......

Just two more hours and I'll have an icy fella in my hand......

Mmmmmmm Beer.


----------



## mikem108 (8/9/06)

Oh yeah Drew I hear ya. Latest APA came out so well I start thinking about pouring one and sinking it after lunch most days this week.

I'm sure of what I've been asked to bring. If theres anything else just say so, but theres been no response on whether you guys want to use my chiller.
I've got a CFWC but could probably get an immersion chiller for the day if preffered.


----------



## DJR (8/9/06)

Drew

Thanks for clarfiying it for everyone , i thought i had but obviously i didn't reading back a bit! Whoops... And yeah the recipes and equipment are pretty much all finalised bar some minor changes in the leadup.

Mike

Don't know about the chiller yet - i reckon it can't hurt to bring it as at least Gavin will be able to pitch on the day. Otherwise everyone's getting steaming hot wort straight into a cube.

P.S. i have put the day into the AHB calendar since i worked out how to do it


----------



## DrewCarey82 (11/9/06)

For me chilled would be better have got a 12litre container for the day so that will be how much wort I am taking do we pitch the yeast direct once added to our fermentors or do we need to top up.

Cheers.


----------



## DJR (11/9/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> For me chilled would be better have got a 12litre container for the day so that will be how much wort I am taking do we pitch the yeast direct once added to our fermentors or do we need to top up.
> 
> Cheers.


 
Topping up should be done, it will be about a 4:3 dilution, ie. for 15 litres, add 5 litres then pitch. For 12 it would be 4 litres giving you 16L. Otherwise no problem, you'll just end up with a stronger, more bitter beer.

If you're chilling on the day, make sure you bring some steriliser as that container will have to be REALLY clean, even if you're going to pitch on the day the chance of spoilage is high with cooled wort.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (11/9/06)

No dramas I'll iodine it b4 hand.


----------



## Stuster (11/9/06)

I reckon it'll be great if we run some no-chill wort off into cubes and some then have the chilled wort. Though not a real experiment with all the other differences with the fermentation, it'll be interesting to see how the beers come out in comparison. :super:


----------



## floppinab (12/9/06)

Water.

Do you guys want anything special with water. For all my K&K brews I use filtered water which comes from a 3 stage filtration system I've got in my kitchen. I can have about 100 odd litres of filtered water if you want it.

No need to worry with brewing basics. I have iodine etc. I've got a very large brew bag which I've used for steeping & hop boils as well if you need that.

Also I splashed and bough a vial of WLP300 Wiez ale yeast. I'll do about a 3 litre starter on Thurs. night. If anyone wants some of it I can do around 2 600 ml bottles of it, the rest I'll use myself and will go to the fridge.

Gav.


----------



## Stuster (12/9/06)

I think filtered water is good if that's easy enough for you. I'll pass on the weizen yeast though as SWMBO hates German wheat beers. :blink: I can give you some American hefeweizen yeast if you like.


----------



## crozdog (12/9/06)

Stuster said:


> I think filtered water is good if that's easy enough for you. I'll pass on the weizen yeast though as SWMBO hates German wheat beers. :blink: I can give you some American hefeweizen yeast if you like.



Hi Stuart,

I'n not keen on German hefe's myself, but do like to drink Redback style wheat beers. Does your american hefe yeast produce something similar to a redback? If so, I'd be keen on getting a sample if possible, no dramas if not. I'm planning on using good old US56 for my cube if i can't scrounge anything better. 

Crozdog


----------



## DrewCarey82 (12/9/06)

Off topic for the meet slightly, but eye googling the powells malt bulk it might be an idea to consider a hops or malt bulk buy sometime soon.....

I am already splitting a 500g bag of hops with someone @ this meet, would be a good time to organise such a thing.

DJR let me know if your considering getting any other hops... Imparticular Saaz, Fuggles, POR, Simco, Hallertau and Northdown.

Cheers.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (18/9/06)

Hi guys,

I have glanced at this forum a few times over the last few months. I couldn't see a more suitable post to add this to. I have recently taken to brewing in my flat. This causes a few problems - namely no room for a dedicated beer fridge, brew sculpture, burners and all the semi-industrial equipment required for all grain brewing.

Thus I am progressing via partial mashes and am gearing up to full mashes with more domestic equipment. The difficulty of finding some of what I thought was fairly easily obtainable gear is quite frustrating, thus I thought involving myself with a brewing club would probably be a smart thing. Even just finding a 20l cylindrical water cooler for batch sparging, or steel overbraid to work as the manifold is rediculously time-consuming and expensive for what they are (hint - I still need some basic equip).

I note that you are meeting on 23 Sep, however I am busy on that day. Is anyone planning on a meet on a later date?

Nick


----------



## Stuster (18/9/06)

Hi Nick. We'll be having regular (ish) meetings, probably monthly, so you'll be welcome to come along to those.

For your equipment, there's no need to have a round cooler, any cooler will do if you are batch sparging. For braid, just go to Bunnings or such and get a toilet braid. Should be $10 or so, depending on the length. But hopefully you can come along to the next meet and we can answer your questions then.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (18/9/06)

Thanks mate,

I will keep my eyes open for the next meet.

Nick


----------



## Barramundi (18/9/06)

As stuster said , meetings are generally monthly and around the local area , next one will more than likely be over the way of ashfield or balmain as us southerner have had a good run so far but of course thats up to the numbers , so yeah keep an eye on the threads and keep in touch ... all of the guys ive met so far are more than friendly and only too willing to offer advice and assistance ...

if your in need of a fix before that theres always a couple of us up for a thursday night couple of schooners and bull5h1t session somewhere...


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (20/9/06)

Yep, definitely interested. I have a leave pass on Thursday nights so I can get about. I usually hang about the CBD (I work in town) but it is no problem to head out to wherever.


----------



## Barramundi (24/9/06)

im just around the corner from you in Arncliffe


----------

